# 

## pepermint

.
      ,     255 ,      -    ,     .   ,   .

----------


## tayatlas

.  ,    .    .     10  !

----------


## pepermint

.

----------


## arsen1980

http://roadcontrol.org.ua/

----------


## FLY_INTER

*pepermint*,    .
  255 ,    ,    .
..  ?

----------


## pepermint

.
  .

----------


## tayatlas

,       . ,      -       . 
        . 
        ?

----------


## froguz

.        ,     .

----------


## vladd

"" ...
 " "...

----------


## FLY_INTER

> ,       . ,      -       .

     ?     ,              \  (. 18    )?     ,                .                  .
    -  !_)

----------


## AnD

"  ."         ? (                )

----------


## tayatlas

77  26.02.2009  -        !  ,   111          .

----------


## AnD

,       (   :/), 
    ,    ,          ,   -         .

----------


## tayatlas

77 ,        . (  ,  ). ..     , ..   . 
     111    ,         .         .     -   .  
            ,      .  
            :          .         ,       .

----------


## AnD

,  
           ?

----------


## tayatlas

, ..    ,             "" (    ). 
        ,        ....2004 .   "  ".  ,             .         .   -.

----------


## pepermint

> .        ,     .

   

> "" ...
>  " "...

      ,   .   ,   .      ,   .   ,       .  *tayatlas*, ,               .

----------


## tayatlas

> ,               .

            , ..: 
  1)     (  )
  2)     
          (  ),      ,     -  .

----------


## MissCest

13        .

----------


## V00D00People

*clockot*,   ?

----------

